# Off topic but a bit on topic



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a US shipping pickup company?
Thanks!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have never used this company, but I have heard they are pretty good.

http://www.shiporion.com/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info, but it seems that place is only open until 3pm. I've checked out Kinek and they look good so far. $5 a parcel and they're open until 9PM.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I use Kinek as well, pickup in Lewiston NY - super easy.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks alot for the input


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

i just used to pick up from fedex on niagara falls blvd.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Ship with fedex, they have discounts right now. Lowest brokerage fee's, and reasonable duties/taxes. (ups just screwed me, they looked up the items, and didnt use the amazon paperwork on the package)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

ship to http://www.usaddressinc.com/

its $5 per package, and they are 1 exit from the border. very convenient...ive used them a few times...even kept a package there for a couple months and i think they charge something like $2/week to hold them...


----------



## sully6956 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've used CBI USA many times for everything from tires and jeep parts to smaller aquarium items. Never had an issue. Rates are very good too.

http://www.cbiusa.com/


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

samiam said:


> ship to http://www.usaddressinc.com/
> 
> its $5 per package, and they are 1 exit from the border. very convenient...ive used them a few times...even kept a package there for a couple months and i think they charge something like $2/week to hold them...


^this. my brother is a customs broker and short of having use of his warehouse in buffalo, this is your best bet.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sully6956 said:


> I've used CBI USA many times for everything from tires and jeep parts to smaller aquarium items. Never had an issue. Rates are very good too.
> 
> http://www.cbiusa.com/


I know a few people that use this place for big and small items alike. They all like it very much fwiw


----------



## mauricion69 (Sep 4, 2013)

I also use CBI. Ive used it many many times. And my cousin uses it even more than me. About 6 bucks per package and their warehouse is located about 4 min away from the time they let you into the country.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*stickie*

Hey i think this would be a great stickie post.....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

samiam said:


> ship to http://www.usaddressinc.com/
> 
> its $5 per package, and they are 1 exit from the border. very convenient...ive used them a few times...even kept a package there for a couple months and i think they charge something like $2/week to hold them...


+1 here. I've used this for a handful of stuff and my sister uses it all the time. Will be slight extra charge for oversized items but not much. Oversized as in a set of car rims.


----------



## Xmegatron10 (Apr 12, 2021)

altcharacter said:


> Thanks for the info, but it seems that place is only open until 3pm. I've checked out Kinek and they look good so far. $5 a parcel and they're open until 9PM.


I'm a Blackman and demacrat I voted for Joe Biden👍🏿. I have a pair of demacrat paradise gourami fish 2 platyfish 2 dwarf algea eaters 2 honey gourami fish 2 white cloud tetras and 1 single male trump supporter👎 Empire gudgeon fish named {mr eddgers}. This is my community tank 😊


----------

